# Bad ass tatts!



## Gracie

Post 'em. Your own, or the ones you think are the most bad ass.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## theDoctorisIn

My old roommate.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## DarkFury

Gracie said:


>


*Now that one is of high artist quality.*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

DarkFury said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that one is of high artist quality.*
Click to expand...

Look at the teeth on that tiger. Dayum!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

The detail in the folds of cloth are just amazing.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Just amazing.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I do like tribal designs.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Dayum. Just DAYUM on the detail!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## The Great Goose

Are you sure these aren't just painted on?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I would love to have this....but I am too old now and I still have a breast left so it would be kinda lopsided.


----------



## Gracie

This is called a watercolor tatt. Pretty, yes? ^

Breast cancer tatts...on boob jobs WITHOUT NIPPLES, so I can post it since she doesn't have any.


----------



## Gracie

Small is good.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Zander

Here's my favorite.






It's flesh colored.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------

